# pvl mutant mass



## Scholar (Oct 7, 2011)

im 11st 5'7 and a hard gainer with fast metabolism. diet is good but struggle with

hitting my daily allowance. What do you think of mutant mass weight gainer twice a

day at half dose 2 scoops. which adds 1000 calories to my diet which i then hit the

2500 mark.?


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Its decent enough stuff for helping you make up on calories you struggle with. Do you only eat 1500 cals at the moment?


----------



## Natural-Chris (Oct 6, 2011)

dude if you have a fast metabolism you need to eat over the 2500 mark in order the put some muscle mass on,try mammoth by interactive nutrition alot cheaper good taste ive used it before to put some size on


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

id say eat enough foods to hit 2000cals then add in the shakes. so a total of 3000cal.

i used this stuff in the first year of training and went from 9.5stone to about 13, with similar body fat (no drugs)

Thats not really down to the product itself, more down to hard work and hitting the calorie needs, but it will help you reach those needs. Tastes good too (have it with milk not water).


----------



## Scholar (Oct 7, 2011)

here is a typical daily diet for me without the mutant mass:

Meal 1: 2 eggs and chunks of chicken.

Meal 2: 1 tin of tuna 4 slices brown bread

Meal 3: 6oz chicken 170g rice

workout

pwo shake standard whey protein 25g protein low carb and cal

Meal 4 steak/chicken with potato/rice salad

i struggle to get more meals in, that usually comes to around 1800 cals

that is why i thought of the 2 mutant shakes which would knock it up

closer to the 2800 mark


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Scholar said:


> here is a typical daily diet for me without the mutant mass:
> 
> Meal 1: *2 eggs* and chunks of chicken.
> 
> ...


more eggs. Get 6 whole egg omlette in there and you have already bumped up the cals by 500


----------



## Scholar (Oct 7, 2011)

> more eggs. Get 6 whole egg omlette in there


wow thats a big omlette, i usually scramble my eggs is there any difference in this.?


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Try adding a table spoon of olive oil to the odd meal, will give you an extra couple of hundred calories a day. I would add a couple of slices of toast or something in the morning too if you can, that will boost you up a bit calorie wise.


----------



## Scholar (Oct 7, 2011)

> Try adding a table spoon of olive oil


just put the olive oil onto a spoon and down the hatch.?

would this be cool to do twice a day at like 07:00 and 14:00.?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Scholar said:


> wow thats a big omlette, i usually scramble my eggs is there any difference in this.?


i have 12 eggs mate. Its not that big. Split it into two and two decent sized omlettes


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

scramble 6 whole eggs for your first meal, and also 50-100g oats with milk.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

you could do that if your hardcore, I meant add it your meals though. Just a tea spoon with your eggs or on your chicken.


----------



## Scholar (Oct 7, 2011)

ok thanks guys! from tomorrow im going to add this in:

Meal 1: 6 eggs 50g oats. tspn olive oil

Meal 2: 1 tin of tuna 4 slices brown bread

Meal 3: 6oz chicken 170g rice

workout

pwo shake mutant mass 1tspn olive oil

Meal 4 steak/chicken with potato/rice salad

Before bed mutant mass

that should put me around 3000 maybe more, ill work out the macros tomorrow


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

lean mince/eggs/cheese/nuts/nut butters

all calorie dense & tasty


----------

